# Generar Hidrogeno con corriente Alterna



## tanker (Jun 1, 2010)

Buenas, Queria que me indicarais , si se podria descomponer hidrogeno, con corriente Alterna, vamos si el gas que se produce, cuando por ejemplo introduces los cables(AC) en el agua, es hidrogeno, de igual caracteristica al que se produce con DC.
y luego, si habría algún esquema para construir una celda de bajo costo, de una forma sencilla, para aprobechar el hidrogeno producido.Gracias por todo.


----------



## ALE777 (Jun 1, 2010)

Estimado amigo:
                En realidad, me gusta que tengas ganas de investigar en este tipo de energias "limpias" (que ya hace rato deberian haber reemplazado al petroleo...:enfadado
Tenes razon en lo que dices, con corriente alterna TAMBIEN se produce la reaccion electrolitica, pero con un inconveniente:
 La disociacion (separacion) del H2 del O, la realiza cada molecula en cada electrodo, es decir, el Hidrogeno es atraido a un polo, y el Oxigeno, al otro...como el Hidrogeno es electropositivo, ira al electrodo conectado polo (-), y el Oxigeno, al electrodo (+).
Por eso, si usas corriente alterna (AC), NO RECTIFICADA, los gases se disociaran ALTERNADAMENTE y los iones necesitan ser llevados de manera CONTINUA en  una sola dirección. La  corriente altera al variar cada segundo 50 o 60  veces por segundo, no logra el propósito. Sólo haría vibrar  los iones, con lo cual únicamente elevaría la temperatura, POR LO TANTO NO SE LOGRARIA LA SEPARACION.
ENTONCES: DEBES USAR CORRIENTE CONTINUA, Y EN EL POLO (-) OBTENDRAS HIDROGENO, Y EN (+), OXIGENO...
Te recomiendo entrar a esta pagina, de un proyecto que se esta haciendo en Argentina, en Pico truncado, provincia de Santa Cruz. En la ultima exposicion del bicentenario yo mismo observe una Ford ranger que es un prototipo impulsado por GNC e H2...
http://www.h2truncado.com.ar/esp/planta.htm

                     Espero haberte sido util...saludos!!!


----------



## tanker (Jun 1, 2010)

Gracias por contestar, he estado mirando un poco, y estoy algo confuso, cuando se efectua la electrolisis, he visto que se introducen unas chapas de acero inoxidable con una separacion determina y una superficie determinada(quidas para lograr más superfície de disociacion), en un recipiente, al aplicar la tension DC a las laminas, las cuales estan intercaladas Positivo, Neutras, Negativo, estas emanan el gas, que se supone es hidrogeno no?, el Oxigeno por donde se consigue?, tenia entendido hasta el momento, que és en una celda PEM, donde se aplica Hidrogeno al Anodo y Oxigeno al catodo, y atraves de un electrolito, donde los moleculas de hidrogeno atraviesan dicho electrolito,despues de atravesar la membrana PEM, para llegar al Katodo, donde se juntaria, con el oxigeno del Katodo, para generar nuevamente Agua..., tenia entendido...
PDodriase que ese oxigeno, seria Aire? o es oxigeno puro?,

y otra cosa el gas que saldria al aplicar AC, se podria aprovechar para algo?,
Gracias por todo.


----------



## elbrujo (Jun 1, 2010)

ALE777 dijo:


> Estimado amigo:
> En realidad, me gusta que tengas ganas de investigar en este tipo de energias "limpias" (que ya hace rato deberian haber reemplazado al petroleo...:enfadado
> Tenes razon en lo que dices, con corriente alterna TAMBIEN se produce la reaccion electrolitica, pero con un inconveniente:
> La disociacion (separacion) del H2 del O, la realiza cada molecula en cada electrodo, es decir, el Hidrogeno es atraido a un polo, y el Oxigeno, al otro...como el Hidrogeno es electropositivo, ira al electrodo conectado polo (-), y el Oxigeno, al electrodo (+).
> ...



El ing. Bolsich es de Bariloche!


----------



## ALE777 (Jun 2, 2010)

Estimado TANKER:
    Cuando se aplica Corriente ALTERNA, no se obtiene NADA, NINGUN GAS,  como te explique antes, la frecuencia es tan alta que las moleculas no  alcanzan a disociarse...
En cuanto a lo de usar chapas de acero inoxidable, es lo que se usa, las  chapas "neutras" se usan para amortiguar la reaccion, y  estabilizarla...el GAS que se obtiene, es EL AGUA pero DISOCIADA, es  decir, DOS Volumenes de Hidrogeno y UNO de Oxigeno... quiero hacer una  aclaracion: en muchos sitios de internet se habla de esta mezcla como  "gas marron" (?) debido a que se tomo la informacion de sitios en  ingles, en donde se menciona como "Brown gas", PERO, si bien "Brown" es  "marron" en ingles, NO SIGNIFICA QUE EL GAS SEA MARRON!!! (Como vi en  algunos sitios web!!!) se llama asi DEBIDO A SU INVENTOR, Yull Brown.
Si queres saber mas de esto, entra a:
http://www.brownsgas.ws/
Ahi hay una breve reseña e historia...
                                               saludos!!!
Estimado ELBRUJO:
                       Si, yo sabia que el proyecto inicial se habia  hecho en el Inst. BALSEIRO, en Bariloche, y que habian ensayado con  contenedores de H2 a hidruros metalicos...lei sobre eso en una vieja  revista "clariin de los domingos" de la decada del 1980, y desde ese  entonces hasta que vi con mis propios ojos un contenedor en la  exposicion, no supe mas del tema...la persona que hablo conmigo alli era  la Lic. Mabel Herrera, que me explico los avances del proyecto...no  sabes la emocion que me dio, ver eso, que hara de nuestro planeta un  lugar sustentable, libre de polucion en el aire, con energias mas  limpias, y sobre todo, !renovables!
                                                              Saludos!!!


----------



## elbrujo (Jun 2, 2010)

ALE777, si es bueno darle prensa a estos desarrollos tecnologicos. Les cuento que este Ing quien hizo un prototipo en su casa a 3 km de mi casa, lo primero que recibio fue una denuncia por la torre que habia puesto con un generador heolico que cargaba las baterias para hacer la electrolisis.. y se lo hicieron bajar.. despues no le dieron mucha trascendencia por esto que nadie es profeta en su tierra y creo que lo vendio a Brasil y como siempre una vez que otro pais compra tecnologia, internamente te prestan atencion.. 

Por suerte que en Sta Cruz se pudo hacer la planta, el resto de la historia la conocen..


----------



## ALE777 (Jun 3, 2010)

Estimado ELBRUJO:
                    Lo que decia en la revista era que en el Balseiro  habian podido hacer arrancar un motor V8 con exito, y el periodista  imaginaba una estacion de servicio en donde un conductor cambie un  contenedor de hidruros vacio por uno lleno...
Lo que me conto la Lic. Herrera es que tambien estan investigando con  las CELDAS DE COMBUSTIBLE (Fuel Cells), ya que hoy, a diferencia de años  atras, los motores electricos y la electronica de potencia permiten  hacer realidad el uso practico de autos electricos, con energia  electrica proveniente de celdas de combustible, en lugar de usar  baterias, que en cierta manera TAMBIEN contaminarian el medio ambiente,  en cambio, con celdas de combustible, del tipo Aire - Hidrogeno, el  resultado de la reaccion es VAPOR DE AGUA...
      Se ve que vos tambien leiste la revista "MAD" en la  decada del 80 ...jejeje!
                                                                            Saludos!!!


----------



## gongonni (Jun 3, 2010)

A ver, a ve,r a ver.... Debo aclarar ciertas cosas que leo por aqui...

Es cierto que la reacción de elctrólisis más sencilla es DC, en donde los protones de hidrogeno (positivos) van hacia el electrodo negativo y viceversa con el oxigeno. Los electrodos están metidos dentro de unos tubos para recoger los respectives gases (H2 y O2) por separado y tratarlos de manera apropiada (filtrar, secar, contener, ...)

El problema es sumamente energético. Para hacer eso A GRAN ESCALA o a nivel INDUSTRIAL, es altamente INVIABLE. Como podrian averiguar si cogieran una pila, dos trozos de cable, un recipiente de agua y un tester junto una regla, la intensidad que circula al meter los cables al agua es del orden de los microamperios. 

El estudio de la reacción determinó que la intensidad era proporcional a la superficie e inversamente proporcional a la distancia. Os adelanto que la situación óptima es de 1A/cm2 creo recordar, (o puede que fuese en m2). En cualquier caso, aqui tienes tu primera explicación del porqué se usan chapas de acero separadas poca distancia (superficie chapas > superficie barras) al haber poca distancia entre ellas, se puede conseguir un gran amperaje (como podrás ver en una de los videos).

Luego, tienes un problema: El desgaste. Estoy trabajando en una máquina para hacer electrólisis al agua con sal y producir lejía, y nosotros nos vemos las caras con el cloro, que desgasta brutalmente los electrodos pues es un fuerte oxidante. En tu caso no seria el problema.

Entonces... ¿como mejorar la reaccion? si cogieramos unas cuantas laminas separadas poca distancia entre ellas y de gran superficie a escala industrial, la intesidad seria enorme y consumiriamos cantitat de energia electrica para producir lo que nos interesa: hidrogeno y oxigeno. Es inviable DC a nivel industrial.

Por eso se utiliza AC, ya que consume mucho menos que DC (os voy a explicar el por qué). Cuando estudias química, o haces una ingenieria, te hablan de la FRECUENCIA DE RESONANCIA. que es la frecuencia que debes suministrar al objeto problema para que se detroze aportandole pequeñas dosis de energia en una frecuencia igual a la de resonancia.

Si quereis ver un ejemplo de la frecuencia de resonancia, es muy comun en el tema el puente de tachoma o algo asi, el cual se derrumbo a la semana de haber sido construido. No por la fuerza del viento (ya que la estructura habia sido calculada para que no se derrumbase por la FUERZA del viento que circulaba por entre las 2 costas, es decir encima del rio, pero no se tuvo en cuenta la frecuencia con la que soplaba el viento y) se destrozó porque en aquel dia el viento soplaba a ráfagas de poca fuerza y que concidió con la frecuencia de resonancia propia del puente. Y logró caer. Por suerte no murió nadie excepto el perro de un hombre, cuyo hombre intentó sacarle de su coche mientras el suelo se deformaba peligrosamente ante sus pies  y que abandonó la idea.

Pues bien, ESO es la frecuencia de resonancia y está presente en TODO. Tambien se consigue destrozar vasos o copas de vidrio (la tipica soprano con la copa y gritandole, etc.). Las moleculas tambien tienen sus propias frecuencias de resonancia. Si le suministras suficiente energia, la molecula se "destruye" disociandose en elementos más sencillos. como la molecula de agua es bastante sencilla, se disociará en H2 y O- que junto con otra molecula de agua disociada, formarán 2H2 y O2.

El problema se encuentra en separar los gases una vez producidos, ya que se encuentran mezclados. OJO AL TANTO: una pequeña chispa con concentraciones de gas "decentes" hará que el hidrógeno se combine con el oxigeno formando una molecula de agua (vapor) y en su proceso libera calor, es decir, explota. :|

Deberias hacer una fuente conmutada para que la frecuencia de salida fuese la de resonancia de la molecula de agua. con 9V seria suficiente, al menos esos son los necesarios para DC. tambien puedes usar PWM como verás en un video

ME VEO EN LA OBLIGACIÓN DE ADVERTIR QUE...:
- El hidrógeno es altamente inflamable y no se debe producir en lugares "cerrados" (habitacion, por ejemplo) donde se pueda concentrar en cantidades importantes, ya que una chispa haria que la explosion se propagase.

Si tu idea es hacerlo servir en motores, haznos un favor y no contamines.
Ahora os subiré un poco de información documental (videos youtube y una web). Donde alguien habla de "descontaminar" !!! No, por favor, no... CONTAMINAR MENOS si, pero no DESCONTAMINAR. Lo digo porque se está creando una mentalidad un poco errónea sobre el tema. 

Me imagino que muchos de vostros quereis hacer vuestros experimentos, tan solo tened en cuenta que si alguna vez alguien os contratase para llegar a algun puesto de trabajo que tocase el tema, quiero difundir y hacerme eco de que hay muchas formas de contaminación:

El coche de hidrógeno, si libera el vapor de agua, tambien se podria considerar "contaminación". En prototipos no pasaria nada, pero a gran escala SI, porque lograriamos tener ambientes más húmedos (por ejemplo en la ciudad, con concentraciones de coches importantes) donde cada coche liberaria un poco de agua en forma de gas... ASI QUE YA LO SABEIS. Intentad transmitid ése ultimo mensaje para no volver a caer en otra crisis por contaminación. Si se resuelve el tema del petroleo, que sea definitivamente !!

La idea seria condensar el vapor de agua y recoger el agua para volver a hacer el proceso de electrolisis, por supuesto la maquina tiene un rendimiento como todo, por lo que deberias aportarle energia de algun modo. Eh aqui la gran utilidad de fuentes renovables: Generadores eolicos, placas solares, ... una bicicleta estática 

La PEM es una membrana protónica, donde deja pasar protones (H+) pero no electrones, es un tipo de celda de combustible

INFORMACIÓN INTERESANTE (en la web hay diagramas que buscas)
el tio de la "descontaminación": video
experimento en laboratorio: video
otro prototipo de celda: video
EL tipo de la web: video con PWM
web con MUCHA INFORMACIÓN y esquemas: web

salu2 y vigila con lo que haces !


----------



## elbrujo (Jun 3, 2010)

Para quien lo lo sepa, Noruega hizo punta: http://www.ecologiablog.com/post/1358/noruega-inaugura-autopista-de-hidrogeno


----------



## tanker (Jun 3, 2010)

Buenas, gracias a todos por todas las respuestas, tengo alguna duda mas:

Cuando se disocia el Hidrogeno del Oxigeno por electrolisis, se vé en todos los videos, que hay una unica salida, y esta se aplica a la admision de aire de vehiculos de carburacion, y mi pregunta es, ¿vá el hidrogeno y el Oxigeno juntos en todos los casos?. o se podria usar solo el hidrogeno solo, para hacer reacciones.
y otra cosa, yo tenía entendido, que el Oxigeno puro, también reacciona al contacto con el Aire no?, y entonces, se podria obtener estos dos gases potentes, para diferentes procesos?, se agradece cualquier aclaración.
PD:El hidrogeno es la Salvación del Planeta.....


----------



## Beamspot (Jun 3, 2010)

Perdón por la rudeza, pero TODOS estais yendo por un camino MUY peligroso. El Hidrógeno es la más sucia de las energías. Me explico.

La mejor manera de obtenerlo es a través de celdas de combustible, revertiendo la reacción. En ese caso, el rendimiendo para conseguir H2, y el posterior uso del mismo al recombinarlo, es inferior al 30%. Es decir, si se gasta 1KWh de electricidad para conseguir H2, y luego se usa este H2 para conseguir hacer electricidad, se obtienen menos de 300 míseros Wh. En las mismas condiciones, una batería devolvería unos más decentes 750-800Wh.

Luego está la pregunta de dónde sale la electricidad. La respuesta suele ser de 'una central eléctrica', y que generalmente consume recursos derivados del carbón o petróleo, con un rendimiento otra vez inferior al 40% (generalmente ronda el 35%). Un motor diesel de coche un poco presentable ya está en el 35%.

Si se gasta el H2 en un motor de combustión, el rendimiendo desde el enchufe al motor es inferior al 30% otra vez, sin contar motor eléctrico.

Por tanto, si uno calcula la cantidad de CO2 emitido a la atmósfera para circular con un coche diesel, uno gasolina, uno eléctrico puro, otro de célula de combustible, y otro de H2/térmico, tenemos que el que menos emite es el diesel, el eléctrico puro con batería y el gasolina están más o menos empatados (con un rendimiento próximo al 25%) mejorando ambos, luego viene el de célula de combustible, para terminar con el de H2/térmico, con un rendimiento inferior al 10%.

El resto, es puro márketing a favor de las eléctricas, gobiernos y fabricantes de coches. Yo trabajo para los últimos, así que tengo algo de fundamento al respecto.


----------



## RobertRoig (Jun 3, 2010)

BeamSpot, estaras de acuerdo que depende de algun factor más.
el Diesel, o gasolina o lo que sea, se gasta energia para extraerlo, para transportarlo y para distribuirlo. no se suele tener en cuenta.
para generar la electricidad... pues... no son 100% carburantes... y se puede contaminar de muchas formas, las nucleares contaminan, pero de manera muy distinta, y cada vez menos. todas las renovables, suelen tener tambien gran impacto medioambiental... el coste de recursos para la fabricacion de placas solares, los campos de aerogeneradores... cursos de rios alterados por presas y sus turbinas... etc.
son contaminaciones tambien pero de quantificacion más complicada que un %.

El transporte y subministro es (creo) más ágil. 
(ya sabemos que no se trata de un cable.. y un enchufe, y listos... ...)

Ahora mismo estos dias con el vertido en el golfo de mexico... defender el petroleo... es complicado almenos.


----------



## gongonni (Jun 3, 2010)

Es cierto, por eso tienen gran importancia las energias renovables como placas solares. Si bien contaminan despues de su uso de vida, esa contaminación se puede tratar porque está en la misma placa, no pululando por la atmósfera y a ver quien lo limpia...

El modelo energético que apostan por el futuro es de un coche eléctrico/hidrógeno o sus derivaciones que se cargue o de noche o con la energia que generan las placas solares y que un regulador de carga se encargaría de administrar junto la alimentación del hogar. Es un tanto utópico y márketing de gente que se dedica a imaginar en su tiempo de trabajo pero dime:
¿no es "mejor" en el sentido de que contamina menos?
Una bateria contamina por contener plomo y ácido sulfúrico, un diésel contamina menos que un gasolina, pero contamina. Y se está hablando de que genera una contaminación muy importante por uno de sus componentes.

en cambio la contaminación de las celdas de hidrógeno viene dada por los recursos de los cuales extraes ésa energia, si lo haces con enrgias renovables, en cierto sentido no contaminas. Si bien estamos en los inicios de la era del hidrógeno, es un buen comienzo, no?

Los tipos que meten solo una manguera en el colector de aire de su coche, meten la mezcla H2 y O2, si metes tan solo H2 es possible que se combine tambien con otras cosas que contaminen, como por ejemplo los sulfuros y nitritos. Formando ácidos sulfúrico y nítrico.

Si, puedes usar el hidrógeno para una cosa y O2 para otra, pero ten en cuenta para qué los usas... El O2, por ejemplo lo puedes usar del aire que te rodea. he visto tambien sopletes a gas hidrógeno osea que hay bastante tema y divertido.


----------



## Beamspot (Jun 4, 2010)

@Robert: Tienes toda la razón, hay muchos intangibles que no se cuentan, ni para los coches eléctricos ni para los otros. El porcentaje que propongo es solo una estimación y una constatación de que no es oro todo lo que reluce.

PS: Sempre es una bona sorpresa trobar qualcú més de ses illes per a un foro tècnic. Un manacorí.

@Gongoni: cuidado cuidadito con las placas solares fotovoltaicas. Después de haber trabajado en casa de varios fabricantes, estudiado física de estado sólido, y haber hecho algo de deberes, resulta que el proceso de fabricación de las placas fotovoltacias requiere como mínimo la mitad de la energía que éstas generarán a lo largo de su vida útil, suponiendo que estas trabajan fijas en la superficie terrestre en una ubicación soleada como es la española. Es decir, que si a lo largo de su vida nos dan 1MWh, esa placa igual ha necesitado 0.5MWh para ser fabricado el silicio, sin contar el resto de procesos.

En mi opinión, los vehículos eléctricos son el futuro, no el presente. Pero para que esto sea realmente limpio hacen falta sistemas de generación realmente limpias, como la eólica, la maremotriz, la generada por sistemas biológicos (biocombustibles), etc, pero sobre todo, hace falta mucha concienciación para que se usen sistemas realmente eficientes (el punto fuerte del coche eléctrico con baterías), que la gente no despilfarre (cosa que pasa en los atascos, por ejemplo, o cuando en las empresas de dejan las luces encendidas), y que no se malgaste ('si no es por no ir...').

En ninguna de estas opciones veo viable el uso de H2 como combustible. No sólo porque en el fondo no es más que un sistema de almacenamiento de energía en lugar de creación, si no porque además de su baja eficiencia en el mejor de los casos, es tremendamente peligroso. La reacción química H2 + O para formar agua es la más violenta y energética que existe. No en vano, los motores de cohete más potentes que existen son los que usan esa misma reacción, y aún así intentan evitarlos.

En mi opinión, el tema energético está mirado muy localmente de manera muy sesgada. La información que se nos suministra en abundancia no es nisiquiera una 'media verdad', más bien un cuarto. Lo que yo explico tampoco es toda la verdad, pero al menos intento llegar al 80% o más, y no esconder cosas obvias que realmente suelen ocultar los intereses de quienes nos suministras estas informaciones. Además, hay una parte, tal y como comenta Robert, que es totalmente intangible.

Por cierto, se me olvidaba. El coche eléctrico es algo que se compra el trabajador de a pie (muchos directivos van con coche de empresa, y generalmente suelen ser de los menos eficientes), pero nadie habla de sustituir las centrales eléctricas no alternativas que hay, que representan un montón de megawatios.

En España, el pico de consumo de energía eléctrica ha llegado al 55% de la capacidad de producción. Es decir, que hay más plantas eléctricas instaladas de las que se necesitan. En otras palabras, las eléctricas tienen un montón de dinero invertido en unas centrales que no trabajan y que por tanto no facturan. ¿Que hay más interesante que generar consumo para poner en marcha estas plantas eléctricas (todas de combustibles fósiles, ya que se deben poder parar y arrancar) y cobrar por ello (es decir, hacer negocio)?

PD 2: Y aún me dejaba otra cosa intersante. Si resulta que los coches eléctricos consumen más combustibles fósiles en las eléctricas que lo que consumen en su depósito si fuesen de gasoil, resulta que las petroleras (que curioso que ahora las eléctricas ya las petroleras se hayan fusionado) se pueden ahorrar toda la cadena de distribución, las imposiciones, buena parte de los aditivos y refinerias que hacen falta, y los sueldos y puestos de trabajo que de ello se derivan. Al fin y al cabo, sólo tendrían que llenar el depósito de las centrales con fueles menos refinados, con menos aditivos, y directamente del petrolero, en lugar de llenar los surtidores que conocemos hoy en dia, y pagar los sueldos de sus empleados. Ganancia doble, y encima, pagandolo todo los consumidores. El negocio redondo.


----------



## elbrujo (Jun 4, 2010)

No soy un especialista en el tema del hidrogeno pero lo que tenia entendido era la propulsion con el hidrogeno mismo, como si fuera con gas  actual utilizando los mismos motores. Alguno que me pueda aclarar este punto y lo que estan diciendo sobre el costo de produccion.


----------



## Beamspot (Jun 4, 2010)

O yo lo he entendido mal o la intención es exactamente esa: usar hidrógeno en lugar de gasolina en un motor de coche. Muuuuucha gente cree que el hidrógeno lo dan gratis en la esquina... La verdad es que generarlo cuesta mucho, y lo más habitual es hacerlo por electrólisis. En el mejor de los casos no se supera el 80% de rendimiento, es decir, que como mucho se obtiene el 80% del hidrógeno (aunque lo habitual está entre el 60 y el 70%) que en teoría se debería haber obtenido.

Pero lo que nadie dice es que el motor del coche, a partir del hidrógeno, como mucho conseguirá el 30% de la energía posible después de la reacción (esto es algo habitual en TODAS las máquinas térmicas que siguen los principios de Carnough, sean gasolina, diesel, turbinas de gas, turbinas de vapor, o centrales nucleares, que en realidad son turbinas de vapor, y cuya eficiencia depende básicamente de la relación de compresión).

En comparación una batería devuelve habitualmente, y usando tecnología sobradamente probada y fácil de encontrar, alrededor del 80% de la electricidad que se le mete. Un sistema de motor/ondulador eléctricos con toda la cadena de distribución, convierte alrededor del 85% de la electricidad que entra en energía mecánica. Así que un coche eléctrico es capaz de conseguir un rendimiento de más del 60% entre la electricidad que cogemos del enchufe, y la energía mecánica.

Por supuesto, hay que recordar que estos porcentajes sólo se consiguen en condiciones de 'bajo consumo' del motor eléctrico y cargas lentas de las baterías. Si queremos una carga rápida de las baterías, el rendimiento de las mismas cae a un 70%, y el rendimiento del cargador (habitualmente en el 85-90%) cae a menos del 75%. El rendimiento del motor, en aceleraciones fuertes, baja al 50%. Y la recarga de las baterías cuando uno frena está limitado, ya que la corriente en frenadas bruscas puede ser muy superior a lo que puede absorber la batería.

Otra cosa que no se dice, pero que buscando en Internet y en la red de distribución eléctrica española, es que en las líneas de distribución eléctrica se pierde alrededor el 9% (de hecho, un poquito más).

Ah, por cierto, animo a cualquiera que tenga tiempo a que mire eso que digo de las baterías, que es fácil de encontrar en castellano, y muy instructivo.

Por otro lado, en mi humilde opinión, se gana mucho más en 'limpieza ecológica' aislando bien el hogar para evitar pérdidas de calor, usando agua caliente sanitaria por energía térmica solar, y calefacción con biomasa, que cambiando de coche de gasolina a coche eléctrico.

Y por acabar, una reflexión: los coches de menor consumo son los pequeños, pero ¿cuantos de estos jefes y jerifaltes usan un coche pequeño? ¿Estarían dispuestos ciertos elementos relevantes en la sociedad a dar ejemplo y usar transporte público o coches pequeños de bajo consumo? En realidad, los coches son algo más que un medio de transporte, y su tamaño es inversamente proporcional al tamaño de otro elemento orgánico de su propietario.


----------



## gongonni (Jun 4, 2010)

¿Dices que estamos al 55% de la capacidad total de las eléctricas? POr DIOS !!
Si las linias electricas de españa están a punto de rebentar!

Tenemos un grave problema energético (como otras muchas cosas) en españa. De noche las eléctricas van sobradas, pero de dia... ay de dia..!  Las línias eléctricas están a tope y uno de los problemas que surge cuando hablan del coche eléctrico es ¿dónde lo vas a conectar? a la red eléctrica, por supuesto. Un coche que puede chupar 40A de un puesto de recarga, esto a gran escala = problema gordo.

Junto el mal estado de las linias electricas y el limite de energias renovables, todo da pena penita.

Por si no lo sabias, al privatizar las eléctricas lo que hacen ellas es justamente hacer el mínimo mantenimiento porque les interesan construir conexiones de altas tensiones, que es lo que pasó en cataluña que durante la nevada muchas linias electricas se desplomaron, los técnicos de mantenimiento ya habian advertido hace tiempo atrás del mal estado, pero la compañia no queria cambiar-las. La respuesta es que el alcalde del pueblecito no queria que hicieran un gran agujero por medio del pueblo por donde pasaria una conexión de alta tension.

Y además, la producción eléctrica por medios renovables está limitada a una capacidad máxima, creo que son 22MWh o algo asi, no recuerdo bien. Me lo dijo el jefe de una compañia eólica de cataluña que vino a hacer una charla en mi universidad.

Por si fuera poco, las centrales eléctricas no se pueden parar y poner en marcha en un abrir y cerrar de ojos, sobretodo las térmicas. Como la de Cercs, que utiliza carbón y para ponerse en marcha deben usar fuel. Muchas centrales eléctricas se les ha alargado la vida util de sus instalaciones justamente por eso, porque estamos al límite de demanda energética en horas puntas y el sistema no da abasto. La central de Cercs creo que debía cerrarse hace un buen par de años como mínimo. almenos 4.

Hice un trabajo cuando estaba en el bachillerato justamente sobre eso. 
El carbon de españa no deberia utilizarse para centrales termicas pues contamina mucho, españa no tiene fuentes de extracción de petroleo por lo que se debe importar, las centrales térmicas contaminan pues se deben cerrar, la gente no quiere centrales nucleares porque lo asocian con chernobyl, las centrales nucleares generan residuos altamente contaminantes por lo que se deben cerrar. Las eléctricas tienen puesto un límite de producción renovable por lo tanto no se pueden instalar más aerogeneradores ni plantas solares. Los verdes quieren que se destruyan las centrales hidráulicas pues son un impedimento para los pececitos que suben y bajan el rio además de los sedimientos que nutren la flora de los rios, construir centrales mareomotrices son "tonteria" por el desgaste de las turbinas y demás, tampoco podemos poner aerogeneradores en el mar porque la geografia de la costa no lo permite, si ponemos aerogeneradores en la montaña los verdes se quejan que matan aves (está demostrado que solo unos poco aerogeneradores entorpecen, pues esos se deberian quitar), tampoco la gente los quiere porque contaminan visualmente, ....
Para colocar-te una placa solar encima de tu casa hay que hacer infinidad de trámites, 

entonces... ¿dé donde coñ.. sacamos la energia?

Las centrales que tenemos no podemos encenderlas y apagarlas a placer (almenos las nucleares y térmicas) por lo que si no hay demanda, la producción eléctrica de ciertas plantas se cambia al mínimo, si estaba estimada una energia eléctrica y nos sobra, ésta se exporta a otros paises como francia, andorra, portugal...

POr eso crearon y automatizaron todas las centrales que tenemos y pequeños saltos de agua que antiguamente tenian tecnologia vieja de principios del siglo 20.. Ahora un programa informatico coordina la producción eléctrica a nivel estatal segun la demanda estimada de energia.

salu2


----------



## ALE777 (Jun 4, 2010)

Estimado amigo Gongonni:
  Tienes RAZON cuando dices mas arriba que "la electrolisis a escala industrial requiere GRAN energia electrica...Si entras a la pagina de la planta experimental de H2 de Pico Truncado, Provincia de Santa Cruz, Argentina, Sudamerica: 

http://www.h2truncado.com.ar/esp/antecedentes.htm

Veras que, para remediar la perdida economica que demandaria la electrolisis del agua para la obtencion de hidrogeno, se usa la ENERGIA EOLICA, y adivina QUIEN proporciono los generadores eolicos...? ESPAÑA...

En cuanto al metodo "por resonancia", si, tienes razon, demanda mucha menos energia, pero el inventor, un Estadounidense, se llevo muchos de sus detalles constructivos a la TUMBA...
Espero que el petroleo se ACABE, y poder ver autos electricos con celdas de H2...

MOTOR ELECTRICO: Rendimiento >70% 
MOTOR ALTERNATIVO: Rendimiento 30% 

ATENCION: Que no te "pillen" (como dicen por alla en España) los de la Real Academia, cuando escribes "LINIA" electrica ...


----------



## Oselete (Jun 4, 2010)

Hola!, quisiera que me aclarasen si, como dijo Beamspot, es cierto que la producción de una placa solar "cuesta" la mitad de la energía que va a producir a lo largo de su vida útil. Si es realmente así me parece una pasada. 
saludos a todos


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 4, 2010)

Oselete dijo:


> Hola!, quisiera que me aclarasen si, como dijo Beamspot, es cierto que la producción de una placa solar "cuesta" la mitad de la energía que va a producir a lo largo de su vida útil. Si es realmente así me parece una pasada.
> saludos a todos



Acá dice eso y un poco más.

Saludos!!!!


----------



## tanker (Jun 5, 2010)

Buenas,queria preguntaros, ¿se podria disociar solamente H2, o O2 independientemente de la siguiente manera?, poniendo entre los dos tubos, una pared de cobre, o material conductor..., y otra cosa, habria una forma facil, y barata de disociar hidrogeno quimicamente, gracias por todo....


----------



## gongonni (Jun 5, 2010)

ALE777 dijo:


> Estimado amigo Gongonni:
> Veras que, para remediar la perdida economica que demandaria la electrolisis del agua para la obtencion de hidrogeno, se usa la ENERGIA EOLICA, y adivina QUIEN proporciono los generadores eolicos...? ESPAÑA...


Si, en eso podemos ponernos la medalla! somos principales exportadores de tecnologia eólica!! muchos parques eolicos de alrededor del mundo están disseñados y construidos por españoles. Qué lastima que la sociedad científica intente tirar adelante a los "garrulos de los españoles" (lease, politicos por ejemplo) y aun asi estamos como estamos... damos soluciones a la gente y ésta se empeña en soluciones fáciles: sobornar, delinquir, estafar... dinero negro,... "olé"! 



ALE777 dijo:


> En cuanto al metodo "por resonancia", si, tienes razon, demanda mucha menos energia, pero el inventor, un Estadounidense, se llevo muchos de sus detalles constructivos a la TUMBA...


És una lástima... he visto algo por el youtube, es alguien que murió por envenenamiento?



ALE777 dijo:


> Espero que el petroleo se ACABE, y poder ver autos electricos con celdas de H2...


Esperamos por el bien mundial que no llegue ése dia ya que significaria que los políticos no fueron suficientemente solidarios como para llegar a un acuerdo, y, antes de llegar al fin del petróleo, verías la 3a y 4a guerra mundial.



ALE777 dijo:


> ATENCION: Que no te "pillen" (como dicen por alla en España) los de la Real Academia, cuando escribes "LINIA" electrica ...


Tienes razón DD esque a veces se me escapa... Linea en castellano, linia en catalán 

La frecuencia de resonancia del agua es del orden de 2,1 Ghz si no recuerdo mal... curiosamente la frecuencia de emisión de los teléfonos móviles.. aunque éstos transmiten poca potencia, pero si sumamos teléfonos móviles..

Si, el esquema serviria para producir hidrógeno pero solo para corriente contínua. A proposito, no utilizes tubos de cobre, intenta evitar los metales. ya que como dije, una chispa y adiós muy buenas !
Además, Si le estás metiendo electricidad al asunto, no pongas tuberias que si las tocaras te llevarias un buen calambre (teniendo suerte y un buen diferencial en casa) Y puedes recoger tambien el oxígeno producido.

salu2


----------



## tanker (Jun 5, 2010)

En anteriores Post, me habeis indicadon que usando el H2 sin el oxigeno, podria producir alguna reacción o algun sulfuro, o eso me parecio entender. Pero si lo añadiria a la admision de una moto por ejemplo,¿podria dañar el motor? , y otra cosa el H2 combuste solo, al contacto con el Aire?, por que eso es lo que se oye, pero lo que se vé en todos los videos, es que al aplicarle la llama éste combuste o explosiona......
Aplicando el tema a un vehiculo, de carburacion, ¿seria rentable hacerlo, aprobechando la energia del generador? Gracias.


----------



## gongonni (Jun 5, 2010)

Si, lo dije yo eso de la reacción. No soy un experto en química ni me dedico a eso, pero supongo que algun sulfuro se formaria (estadísticamente hablando). Depende mucho del estado de la mezcla que le llegue al motor, si es muy pobre (poco oxígeno) por la razon que sea, el hidrógeno podria tener más posibilidades de enlazar-se con productos de la combustión del gasoil, gasolina ,... Aunque pensandolo bien, si la mezcla la pones junto con el oxigeno de la electrólisis o calibras el carburador para que le entre más aire... no deberia pasar "nada" a nivel químico, otra cosa será a nivel mecánico del motor.

Si lo dices por el desgaste del motor... hombre, siempre hay desgaste, más cuando sobrealimentas el motor, lo mismo pasa cuando pones un turbocompresor. Sabes que rendirá más, pero las fuerzas serán mayores y sabes que la vida del motor se verá reducida. Tambien depende de cuanto le pidas al motor, si eres de los locos descerebrados que van gas a tope hasta el último centímetro del paso de peatones cuando tienes el semáforo rojo y con el tubo de emisión echando ruido que te cagas... pues tu sabrás.

En principio el H2 no reacciona con el O2 si no hay una energia de activación (chispa) a presion atmosférica, otra cosa es cuando concentras ambos a más presión de la atmosférica.

Lo que ves en los videos, es la explosión del hidrógeno (si ves los videos de los globos de hidrógeno o en el laboratorio cuando lo prenden) otra cosa son los videos de los motores de coches y eso que, en general, mezclan H2 con la mezcla de gasolina+aire, y lo que explosiona es el H2 y la gasolina en el motor. Pero si no pones las concentraciones adecuadas de oxigeno, el chiringito no servirá de gran cosa.

Rentable? Deberia verse... El generador está para suplir en parte la demanda eléctrica del vehículo (radio, luces, RECARGAR LA BATERIA, producir la chispa si tiene bujías,. ..) aunque, como todo, depende.

te dejo aqui información detallada sobre el H2, ya que te interesa:
http://www.aga.com.pe/international/web/lg/pe/likelgagape.nsf/repositorybyalias/pdf_msds_h/$file/Hydrogen.pdf
http://www.fbcb.unl.edu.ar/inorganica/blogs/msdsh2.pdf


----------



## tanker (Jun 6, 2010)

Gracias gongonni, pondré en practica el experimento, y os comento, he visto  en youtube un video de una cortadora de cesped y me he animado...
Por cierto, en  la cortadora de cesped usaba dos liquidos, y creo que la disociacion de hidrogeno la efectuaba quimicamente, no creo que le daria tiempo a disociar el H2 tan rapido, aunque el circuito lo ceba primeramente con gasolina, no sé,  observar el video....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smQEBW9UFNI&feature=related


----------



## gongonni (Jun 6, 2010)

jajajaa, el tipo mezcla agua con SP95, es decir, gasolina Sin Plomo 95 octanos. Primero de todo el agua y la gasolina no se dissuelven entre si, por lo que pasa igual con el aceite y el vinagre. Como la gasolina tiene mayor densidad que el agua, se va hacia el fondo del recipiente. Al encender el motor, primero tira de gasolina, supongo que debe haber trucado el motor para que produzca la cantidad necesaria de corriente como para hacer la electrólisis del agua y se produzca a un ritmo que demande el motor. 

Supongo que luego cogerá tambien la mezcla H2 y O2 que no sé yo si mezclará con la gasolina, me parece raro que el motor haya consumido toda la gasolina que le puso. De todas formas no se ve muy bien. Y hacia el final intenta hacer "la prueba del algodón" con papel higienico a la salida de humos.


----------



## tanker (Jun 7, 2010)

Si, está confusa la cosa.....pero yo creia que disociaba el hidrogeno, y en cambio le ha echado gasolina, auque en otros sitios, se vé como através de una pastilla o otro liquido disocian el hidrogeno..... hay que buscar esos liquidos.....


----------



## Beamspot (Jun 7, 2010)

Una de las frecuencias de resonancia del agua son los 2.4GHz que usa el ZigBee... y el microondas de casa.

Por cierto, a nivel industrial, el H2 se suele obtener a partir de disociarlo de hidrocarburos (o sea, de derivados del petróleo), que es la forma más barata, aunque sea más impuro (y también más contaminante, además de seguir usando combustibles fósiles).

Ah, y que yo sepa, la gasolina flota como todos los hidrocarburos (basta con ver el golfo de México estos días para corroborarlo), no se va hacia el fondo.


----------



## tanker (Jun 7, 2010)

Pues ahora si que estoy echo un lio....según me comentas Beamspot, lo que dices es que el video es real, que el hidrocarburo, se queda arriba disociando el hidrogeno del agua, proporcionando ese H2 a la maquina no?, eso es lo que entiendo....
es real o no el video....
Saludos


----------



## gongonni (Jun 7, 2010)

tienes razón beamspot, mea culpa.

Las pastillitas y otros líquidos esos no son nada más ni nada menos que productos catalizadores. productos que mejoran la eficacia del proceso. Y si creo haberte entendido bien, quieres sacar H2 pero sin O2? 

el video seguramente será cierto, pero no sabemos muy bien como lo hace.


----------



## tanker (Jun 8, 2010)

Pues yo supongo, que respecto a lo que ha dicho beamspot tiene logica, la gasolina SP95, osea Sin Plomo 95 es un idrocarburo, pues se quedará flotando encima del Agua, y si encima Disocia el Hidrógeno, pues ya está mas o menos.... no puede ser tan facil....
indagaré Primero con la Electrolisis....


----------



## nacioninka (Ene 13, 2011)

tanker dijo:


> Buenas, Queria que me indicarais , si se podria descomponer hidrogeno, con corriente Alterna, vamos si el gas que se produce, cuando por ejemplo introduces los cables(AC) en el agua, es hidrogeno, de igual caracteristica al que se produce con DC.
> y luego, si habría algún esquema para construir una celda de bajo costo, de una forma sencilla, para aprobechar el hidrogeno producido.Gracias por todo.




Aunque es mi primer aporte tendre que contradecir a todos los que hasta hoy te dijeron que no se peude  producir hidrogeno con alterna.

es cuestion de hayar la frecuencia de disociacion del agua.

no es dificil dicha frecuencia es ya conocida.

para  no aburrirlos y no generar controversia  con los " expertos " de este foro, te doy unos consejos rapidos e irrefutables.

busca literatura de ;

Andrija Puharich y los trabajos de Keelys en lo referente a las celdas de hidrogeno .

Leete algo de  Jerry W. Decker y su amistad con  Puharich .

El primer cientifico trabajo con armonicos   y algunas pocas variantes.

 si deseas saber mas sobre energias limpias o libres buscame en la red
nacioninka energialibre


----------



## xmicro (Ene 14, 2011)

Generar H2 con alterna?, no se.  
Lo que si es seguro es con continua.

Mi padre y yo hicimos unos experimentos.
El produjo H2 químicamente. Sin usar electricidad.  la reacción es exotérmica (genera calor) y lleva impuresas del metal y catalizador utilizados en el agua.  Para resolverlo se usó una segunda botella de agua (una trampa de agua) por donde pase el H2 filtrado.

Yo probé con hidrolisis y obtuve H2- y O. o HHO.  

Ambos llenamos un globo de esos que usan en las piñatas.  Uno fue llenado con H2 
y el otro con la combinacion H2 y O.

Luego en un patio bien despejado Hicimos explotar el gas de cada globo.

Resultado:
El gas H2 puro hizo un ruido ronco, notorio, y se vio una llama amarilla que flameo no mas de un segundo.

El gas H2 y O explotó con un ruido ensordecedor y no se vio una llama sinó un haz amarillo de forma ovalada sin flama que desapareció casi instantaneamente. La onda expansiva se sintió a 5 metros de distancia, y activó la alarma de un auto estacionado a 25 metros del lugar.

Mi opinión es que el gas H2 explota en presencia de oxigeno.  Solo no.  El H2 explota usando el oxigeno que contiene el aire que es un 21% de los componentes del aire.

Al tener gas Hidrogeno y Oxigeno en una relación 2:1  la explosión es mayor y más rápida la combustión pues hay más oxigeno disponible. Ademas queda la posibilidad de usar el 21% del oxigeno del ambiente.


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 14, 2011)

No soy un experto en el tema pero la electrolisis se da por estar dos placas con cargas opuestas + y - La alterna si bien -se alternan- existe la polaridad.. a mi ver sera menos eficiente al variar 50 veces/segundo cuando la continua no tiene variacion.. sera cuestion de probar..


----------



## MerLiNz (Ene 15, 2011)

Creo que se que intentas hacer, ya que he visto prototipos, y otros usuarios que han hablado de ello en otros foros.

Segun pienso, creo que quieres meter el hidrogeno junto con el aire y combustible para que este produzca mayor potencia, o disminuir la gasolina para ahorrar en consumo, me equivoco??

Si lo piensas asi rapidamente pues se ve perfecto, pero no es del todo asi, para extraer el hidrogeno (mendiante electrolisis) necesitas aportar energia (electricidad) y asi obtener el hidrogeno a partir del agua. Pero el problema es que esa electricidad no es regalada, en este caso vendria del alternador del vehiculo, el alternador funciona mediante el motor de combustion, este lo hace girar para que produzca corriente. 
Ahora aqui viene la clave: Un alternador entre mas intensidad necesite generar, mayor retencion tiene (debido a el magnetismo), es decir, si normalmente tenemos un consumo de 10A, si le elevamos el consumo a 20A este consumo hariamos que el alternador frenara al motor de combustion, la que al final provocaria perdida de potencia.

Es decir, si añadiendole hidrogeno ganamos 5cv, esos 5cv se los chupara el alternador, por lo cual al final te quedas igual o peor, debido a que le estas añadiendo peso al vehiculo que tambien aumentara el consumo y disminuira el rendimiento.
Ademas, ten cuidado al añadir hidrogeno, este tiene una presion de autoinflamacion inferior a la gasolina, y tambien una temperatura inferior. Con esto causarias que el hidrogeno se inflamase antes de tiempo pudiendo crear detonacion y autoencendido.

La energia ni se crea ni se destruye, solo se transforma.

Esto ocurrio tambien con el famoso "motor de agua", al final resulto ser una estafa, por lo visto el coche si se movia con agua, pero usaba un elemento quimico muy caro, si no me equivoco era boro u otra cosa asi parecida. Pues vale, el agua no cuesta nada, pero el producto quimico que usaba para la descomposicion costaba 2000€ el kilo o asi, y creo recordar que en 10km se gastaba el producto. Por lo cual es antieconomico.


----------



## RobertRoig (Ene 19, 2011)

aqui en españa habia los seat que llevavan HFI? ... me suena.. aunque lo estoy buscando por internet i no encuentro nada de nada... .. se supone que inyecta un poquito de H2 (+O2?) junto con la gasofa, y mejoraba el rendimiento del coche... el H2 lo sacaba de un tanke de agua que iba haciendo electrolisis...

Está claro que se me va la pinza.

y hay muchas cosas a mejorar en los coches... y se tiene que intentar aprovechar el monton de energia que se desperdicia descontroladamente... 
intentando no llegar a este nivel...


----------



## Dano (Ene 20, 2011)

RobertRoig dijo:


> aqui en españa habia los seat que llevavan HFI? ... me suena.. aunque lo estoy buscando por internet i no encuentro nada de nada... .. se supone que inyecta un poquito de H2 (+O2?) junto con la gasofa, y mejoraba el rendimiento del coche... el H2 lo sacaba de un tanke de agua que iba haciendo electrolisis...
> 
> Está claro que se me va la pinza.
> 
> ...



A menos que aproveches la energía que se desperdicia en froma de calor, el movimiento del motor es muy bien aprovechado a travez de la caja de cambios y posteriormente a las ruedas.


----------



## Beamspot (Ene 21, 2011)

Lo del hidrógeno como energía limpia es otra 'tontería verde' que nos quieren vender, como los coches eléctricos.

Alguien lo ha propuesto por aquí: la energía ni se crea ni se destruye. Usar H2 como combustible con O2 no es nuevo, y sabemos que da H2O, pero ¿de donde se saca el H2?, y ¿que energía (y de donde) se utiliza para sacarlo?.

No hace mucho, la Elektor hizo un estudio físico real y medible: con una fuente de alimentación y una pila de combustible reversible (que puede generar H2 desde agua con aporte eléctrico), almacenaban el H2 y el O2 en sendos tanques, y luego lo volvían a pasar por la celda de combustible y medían la energía eléctrica obtenida.

El resultado es claro: el rendimiento total es menor del 30%, con diferencia, bajando hasta el 10%, dependiendo de la carga. Un motor diesel tiene un rendimiento >35%. Una central eléctrica está entre el 30 y el 35%. Así pues, resulta que para andar 1Km con un motor diesel emitiremos menos CO2 que con cualquier otra alternativa.


----------



## MerLiNz (Oct 6, 2011)

roberto0583 dijo:
			
		

> Hola buenas tardes queria saber si me pueden faciltar un archivo en simulink de un sistema para obtener hidrigeno en la electrolisis, a traves de un sistema previo con paneles solares y aerogeneradores..y una vez obtenido el hidrogeno generar electricididad para una vivienda o edifico inteligente



Algo mas? Por pedir que no quede  lo digo porque ya que te pones


----------



## dukex (Oct 6, 2011)

roberto0583 dijo:
			
		

> Hola buenas tardes queria saber si me pueden faciltar un archivo en simulink de un sistema para obtener hidrigeno en la electrolisis, a traves de un sistema previo con paneles solares y aerogeneradores..y una vez obtenido el hidrogeno generar electricididad para una vivienda o edifico inteligente



                   .


----------

